# Massachusetts Guys.



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

I think we had a terrible year for snow amounts? I only plowed a total of about 14 inches, where usually we get an average of about 50 or more. I feel this clipper comming Wed. might be our last chance? unless a storm sneaks in on us? 

Any way I'm ready for nice weather so i can start making money again instead of looking at the weather every day too only hope a storm will come to be able too make a few dollars to keep my head above water. 

It was nice talking with all of you and I hope you have a great spring, summer, and fall and hope to talk again next year when the snow flies? 

Take care and good luck!

Mak.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

We only got two weeks left of winter, but who knows with March in New England. I'll keep my eyes open for another push.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I think I'm about 30" for the year...seems like it was constant snow squalls this past weekend n dhtye just stopped yesterday afternoon. That said, I'm normally about 120" a year so this is a pretty lousy year for me too.

Its only March 6th though and cold as all hell (7 below this morning, but 40's by the weekend), we could still get a couple storms, but I wouldn't count on anything major yet...probably another couple plowable events, but no blizzards.

I'd say spring cleanup is around the corner.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Wow*

wow guys you think you have it bad, 14 inches ///// 30 inches, ahhh try 4.5 inches TOTAL for us here on Cape Ann.....ya been out twice 1st time plowed 10 accounts out of a possible 71 , then the 2nd time plowed about 30 accounts out of a possible 71....this sucks!....havnt even plowed with the 2 trucks, havnt had anough snow, dont need 2 trucks unless it hits the 40 plus account mark, thats about 5 inches...so be happy that you guys got atleast over 5 inches!!!!!


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah, but way out there on the north shore do you ever really get alot of snow? Whats your normal seasonal snowfall?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I think our...*



mayhem;381755 said:


> Yeah, but way out there on the north shore do you ever really get alot of snow? Whats your normal seasonal snowfall?


 Down in Marblehead ,on the coast I am pretty sure our average was about 45" the last time that I checked.


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah you have it rough...Ive pushed 4" of snow this year!!!!!


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I couldn't find data on yearly averages, but I found these.

2003-2004 66 inches in Danvers
2004-2005 122.5 inches in Danvers

I also seem to remember one winter in the late 1990s where we were well over 100"


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd say we did poorly as well. A good winter around here brings about 60 or so inches of snowfall. The first recorded 1" of snow this season occurred last week.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*06 we where off...*

I just did some searching and for 2006 we where off(-) 52.4" in snowfall from our average in the MWV. 
So far this year we are off approx 72" as of this date.
We have had plenty of cold weather just no moisture...


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

The clipper missed us completly. It is going to warm up for next week. The whole state of Mass. is well below the average snow fall? I feel winter is over except for a posible sneak attack? So be it!


Mak.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I just ensured that we will get hammered for the rest of the year. I took the plow off my tractor, cleaned it up, and put it away for the season. Let it snow!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Good Idea...*

Last time I think we all where either starting our lawn mowers or washing our cars and trucks...Maybe time to try that again...



First Time Out;382546 said:
 

> I just ensured that we will get hammered for the rest of the year. I took the plow off my tractor, cleaned it up, and put it away for the season. Let it snow!


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

The mad man on accu weather is starting too get us going again about a possible storm riding up the coast next weekend? I'm ready for spring but I guess I could take one more storm seeing it was a some what of a snowless winter for us in Mass. I wouldn't bet on it though?

Mak.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll be removing anything snow/winter-related from my truck today, and I'll give it a good wax job tomorrow. That ought to do it.


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

plow comes out of the garge tonight, hopefully i'll be ok without 4x4 because its broke :realmad:


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

meathead1134;384105 said:


> plow comes out of the garge tonight, hopefully i'll be ok without 4x4 because its broke :realmad:


i think that you might have some trouble with the snow that they a guessing.


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

MFIGGS422;384111 said:


> i think that you might have some trouble with the snow that they a guessing.


I hope not, I have 1100 lbs of ballast in the rear


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

Here it comes boys!!!!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

meathead1134;384105 said:


> plow comes out of the garge tonight, hopefully i'll be ok without 4x4 because its broke :realmad:


You'll do fine. 4x2 is perfectly suitable for driving in rain.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

heavy wet snow along with some rain and ice. should be loads of fun


----------



## ACSlam (Nov 13, 2005)

Probably 15 inches total this year for me, been out 5 times for MA Highway 495 area. Weird, 2 24-30 hour marathons (got a few driveway accounts for after the storm, gonna try to expand with another truck+driver next year) and 3 minimums to push around slush. 

Absolutely dismal. But at least i got a 6 wheel to do it this year. I'd hate to think of how much I would have made with my old 4 wheel!


Maybe next year??


----------

